# getting an extra loan



## heba (Sep 5, 2010)

salam walekum,
I've just had a loan approved but the bank is giving me a bit less than I need because Im a few months short of one year of working here. Does anyone know how I can get another smaller loan from reputable lenders? 
shukran


----------

